# slippery sleeping bags with mat on slopes



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

We sleep with therma rest mats and our sleeping bags constantly slide because the camp site we stay at is always slightly on an incline. How can we stop from sliding all night long?


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

you might try a foam rubber pad between the mat & pad or maybe some Velcro.


----------



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

thank you dear


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

We got the non slip rolls (any hardware store will have them) and some velcro. Cut the size we needed to wrap around the thermarest and hold it with the velcro.

http://www.amazon.com/Non-Slip-Grip-Mat-Foot-Five/dp/B000TJUNB8


----------

